# Food photography



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

Can anyone recommend any 'definitive' food photography resources? I've seen a few of the books out there and stumbled on a couple sites but nothing that really floored me. Just want to make sure Im not missing anything obvious. -H


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

There are two books that I know of--Food in Focus by Charlotte Plimmer (now out of print but still obtainable) and Food Photography and Styling by John Carafoli. These books have some information, mostly about exposures, apertures, film, lighting and such, but written very much for the photographer. The styling tips are interesting, but by no means comprehensive. 
Are you interested in food styling (actual preparation of the food and presentation), the photography or the whole process?
"Food on Film" is a symposium held every two years that has comprehensive workshops about this whole aspect of the business. 
I'd be happy to help you in any way I can. PM me with more specifics, if you like.


----------

